# FangCon 2020



## Keefur (Aug 27, 2019)

FangCon is having it's eighth convention and is in Birmingham, Alabama.  The address for the web page is www.fangcon.com.  I will be posting some of the art and updates here, like Furry movie posters, etc.  The convention is from Feb. 5th - 10th.  It has been said that FangCon is like what cons used to be.   We  hope to see some of you there. 

The theme for 2020 is "Howlywood", so put on your sunglasses and meet us on the red carpet.  Howlywood studios is located in beautiful downtown Fangtropolis, and is home to many famous popufurs like Jackal Nicholson, Nicholas Caged, Leonardo DiCatprio, Bruce Wildebeast, and Mel Gibbon.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 22, 2019)

Here is the latest movie poster for FangCon.  Army of Barkness.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 29, 2019)

Here is the next poster in the series.  I hope you like it, and please feel free to share with others.  Kee.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 24, 2019)

Here is the latest Fangcon poster.  The theme is Howlywood and the fursuiter is Takashi.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 10, 2019)

A new Fangcon parody poster.  Enjoy.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 10, 2019)

Next poster for Fangcon.  (I got a lot of work done when my internet connections were screwed up)


----------



## Keefur (Dec 12, 2019)

This was a fun one to make.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 28, 2019)

This one was a lot harder to make than I anticipated.  The raccoon is the forum's own @puddinsticks , and the polar bears are just generic polar bears. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2019)

Is it bad that I misread the title as FagCon. Because I totally misread the title as that.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is it bad that I misread the title as FagCon. Because I totally misread the title as that.


I don't know.  Is that hopeful wishing on your part?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't know...


----------



## Keefur (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know...


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> This one was a lot harder to make than I anticipated.  The raccoon is the forum's own @puddinsticks , and the polar bears are just generic polar bears. lol.
> View attachment 77877



I already replied to this in a different thread, but I wanted to make sure you know I both saw it AND love it! 
Thank you for including me, Pepper came out perfect.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> I already replied to this in a different thread, but I wanted to make sure you know I both saw it AND love it!
> Thank you for including me, Pepper came out perfect.


I worked really hard on your character to make it come out right.  I hope you didn't mind the attire change. lol  I went with generic polar bears.  I was going to use a fursuiter, but changed my mind.  I took the original Polar Express poster of the train and posterized the image.  The snow I added myself.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I worked really hard on your character to make it come out right.  I hope you didn't mind the attire change. lol  I went with generic polar bears.  I was going to use a fursuiter, but changed my mind.  I took the original Polar Express poster of the train and posterized the image.  The snow I added myself.


I always welcome some artistic flair and personality in art I get from others. 
Otherwise, I would just be asking for clone-work.  I rather like what you went with.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 29, 2019)

You're a much better artist than I.  I'm good on ideas and working with photo images.  I once did some writing for a friend of mine who had a syndicated comic.  It was a very small syndication though, and many years ago. lol.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 9, 2020)

Latest Furry Poster for Fangcon.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 9, 2020)

I unexpectedly got this one done as well... Get registered.  Pre registration ends on the 10th of January.  We have awesome badges for those who pre reg.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 19, 2020)

This is the latest installment:  The Furry Menace.  Enjoy, and we hope to see some of you there!


----------



## pandepix (Jan 20, 2020)

I will be attending Friday and Saturday! It's my first con and I hope to meet some awesome people!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 8, 2020)

pandepix said:


> I will be attending Friday and Saturday! It's my first con and I hope to meet some awesome people!


I will try to keep an eye out for you.  I am in the dealer den.  It's already Friday evening though, but I will be there all through the con.


----------



## pandepix (Feb 8, 2020)

Keefur said:


> I will try to keep an eye out for you.  I am in the dealer den.  It's already Friday evening though, but I will be there all through the con.



I saw ya, I'm just a little on the shy side sometimes.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 8, 2020)

pandepix said:


> I saw ya, I'm just a little on the shy side sometimes.


I'm super friendly.  Come up and talk to me.  You can help me sort out plushies at my table. lol


----------



## Jericho Anderson (Dec 18, 2021)

Keefur said:


> I'm super friendly.  Come up and talk to me.  You can help me sort out plushies at my table. lol


Do you know if they will hold another fang con?


----------

